# If anyone has or get a Nintendo Wii



## ReformedWretch (Mar 5, 2007)

Add me as a friend! My Wii number is:

7912 7598 9623 3402

If anyone is wondering, the Wii is Nintendo's new video game console and it's excellent! My wife never plays video games but she is playing the Wii Sports that comes FREE with the system. She can even beat me in bowling and golf!

Another benefit, it hooks up to the internet wirelessly! They are still hard to find but they are by far the cheapest of the new video game systems ($250) and well worth it.

Hope to see someone on before too long. When and if you do, post your code here and I'll enter you in my address book.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Add me as a friend! My Wii number is:
> 
> 7912 7598 9623 3402
> 
> ...


I am so glad to see a Nintendo make a comeback! I loved the old consoles and really loved the Super Nin. This looks like it may give the competition a run for their money. Hope to get one soon. Pax Vobiscum.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, another cool thing is that you can download tons of old Nintendo games from the NES and SNES days and play them with an "old school" controller you can buy made for the Wii!


----------



## Davidius (Mar 5, 2007)

What are the good games currently available for Wii? It seemed like many of the launch titles didn't do so well. Zelda: Twilight Princess got pretty good reviews but not as high as I was hoping and not as high as Occarina of Time, the best game in the Zelda series and the best game ever made.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 5, 2007)

*I'll be.....*

I'll be...I mean, my son will be getting one this summer for his birthday, I hope, if we can find one, then I'll connect with you.....sounds cool.

I'm a bit torn between that and Xbox 360, due to Halo 3.....but, I think the Wii is much more kid friendly.....

so the controls really do work real time for sports, swords, etc.?????


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Well, another cool thing is that you can download tons of old Nintendo games from the NES and SNES days and play them with an "old school" controller you can buy made for the Wii!


I would like to see some new Final Fantasy stuff myself...........that would rock!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 5, 2007)

-Sonic is pretty good on the Wii

-Rayman Rabid Rabbits is good

-The pack in game Wii Sports is AWESOME!

-Excite Truck is fun.

-Wario is very good.

-Trrauma Center (though just like the DS version) is very good too.

The control is the best part of the Wii. Playing baseball like you're holding a bat and pitching just like your pitching is great fun. Bobbing and weaving while boxing is hillarious!

The Wii is very kid friendly, but it's a lot of fun for the whole family. My wife loves it too.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 5, 2007)

It was also announced that Neo-Geo games will be released for download in the future.Not to mention that Sega has already games for download that were for the Genesis.I am really hoping for Saturn and Dreamcast releases.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 5, 2007)

You don't hae one yet Joe?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

Is Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade among the downloadable? Contra? Gi Joe? Paper Boy? Elevator Action? The Goonies 2? Those are the bread and butter of my NES experiences of childhood.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Well, another cool thing is that you can download tons of old Nintendo games from the NES and SNES days and play them with an "old school" controller you can buy made for the Wii!


What are the fees for downloading the old games?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 5, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> What are the fees for downloading the old games?


Free I thought, whoops.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 5, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Is Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade among the downloadable? Contra? Gi Joe? Paper Boy? Elevator Action? The Goonies 2? Those are the bread and butter of my NES experiences of childhood.


Okay, that makes me really nostalgic.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

theologae said:


> Okay, that makes me really nostalgic.


I was an old Tetris addict! Really, I got sore thumbs back then!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I was an old Tetris addict! Really, I got sore thumbs back then!


That is soooooooooo Gameboy or 1984 NES. I suppose you like voted for Mondale and drove a cheese box while you listened to your Duran Duran.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> That is soooooooooo Gameboy or 1984 NES. I suppose you like voted for Mondale and drove a cheese box while you listened to your Duran Duran.


Why must you hurt me so Travis!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Why must you hurt me so Travis!


Sorry, you voted for Reagan, listened to Van Halen, walked, were very popular.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Sorry, you voted for Reagan, listened to Van Halen, walked, were very popular.


Had a BMW listened to Steely Dan and RUSH!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Had a BMW listened to Steely Dan and RUSH!


Rich kid eh, were you like Corey Haim's character Les Anderson in "License to Drive"?

I was in diapers myself, drove a plastic corvette with pedals, listened to Disney on tape, voted for Mickey Mouse (Donald Duck was a socialist).


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Rich kid, were you like Corey Haim's character Les Anderson in "License to Drive"?
> 
> I was in diapers myself, drove a plastic corvette with pedals, listened to Disney on tape, voted for Mickey Mouse (Donald Duck was a socilaist).


Speaking for Trust Fund Babies in our great state of Texas.......Mickey was a DARN good vote! The true great communicator.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Speaking for Trust Fund Babies in our great state of Texas.......Mickey was a DARN good vote! The true great communicator.


Except fot those gay pride parades they have in Disney World.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Except fot those gay pride parades they have in Disney World.


Hey! Mickey had no say in that! Don't dis the Mouse! That was the Disney corporate Pooh-Bahs caving in to ultra-liberal pressures. Poor Walt would roll in his grave!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Hey! Mickey had no say in that! Don't dis the Mouse! That was the Disney corporate Pooh-Bahs caving in to ultra-liberal pressures. Poor Walt would roll in his grave!


Honestly I would expect there to have been more backlash by middle america than there has been over such developments.

Boycotts have either collapsed or not harmed the company.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 8, 2007)

Most of those old NES games are available for a fee. I THINK the fee is 5 or 6 bucks with SNES games being maybe 10 or so...I forget. They have you buy points and then the games cost points so it's hard to remember how many "dollars" they are (nice trick, I know).

For one example of how cool the control is though, check out the Tiger Woods video's here

http://gaming-realm.blogspot.com/2007/03/ign-goes-hands-on-with-tiger-woods-pga.html


----------

